# Moving to Sharjah



## SameerTadros (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello,

I will be moving to sharjah next month and I wanted some advise from expats living there. I am 29, male, and Jordanian; I want to know what are the best places to rent at, my annual budget is between 35K-40K.

Also, where can I get good furniture at reasonable prices?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SameerTadros (Mar 16, 2015)

Anyone to help please?

Thanks.


----------



## Aneesa (May 13, 2015)

Hi, does anyone have any information about Victoria English school? What is the school like? What is the area like? How big are the classes? Do the children enjoy going to school there? Any information will be much appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## UK expat (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi Im moving to Sharjah soon also
Can anyone advise me on the best places to live considering i will be working at the University of Sharjah


----------



## bash108 (Dec 6, 2016)

Came across your message from 2015. I would be very interested in your experience in Sharjah and the chance to pick your brains.

I am considering moving there for a teaching post.


----------

